

The person they'll become - co_pl_te
https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3660-the-person-theyll-become

======
philip1209
Note the increase in 37Signals' posts as they ramp up for their book release
next week. They are smart marketers.

~~~
laluser
What does this have to do with the article?

~~~
philip1209
It mainly has to do with the fact that this is the second article from SVN to
make the HN homepage today, and we can expect to see a continuous stream of
articles being submitted until the book launch.

------
gingerjoos
>> When I hire designers, I look for future perfect people. Some people have
the potential, but they haven’t had the opportunities. Their portfolios are
full of mediocre work, but it’s not because they’re mediocre designers. It’s
because they’ve been given mediocre opportunities.

How? How do you figure out someone is "future perfect" and not mediocre? If
things were that easy, wouldn't all of us be hiring "future perfect" people
anyway?

~~~
colmvp
I don't think he's implying that it's easy, but that he actually looks for
diamonds in the rough instead of purely people who are amazing in the now.

Hockey is hobby that I follow a lot and despite metrics and scouting, a LOT of
prospects who blossomed into all-stars ended up falling into later rounds
while there are notable top ten draftees who ended up as huge busts.

------
iambateman
One time I read an article pointing out that more men tend to be hired for
their potential, while more women are hired for their experience. Not 100%,
but as a tendency.

Might be worth a gut check if we're looking for "future perfect people" who
are both men and women.

------
wellboy
Everybody is an investor. Always. Either with their own money or with their
own time.

There are good and bad investors. The good investors find the people to invest
in early on by seeing what person they will be within five years before
everyone else does. The bad investors...don't, they only invest in the people
that are already amazing.

However, amazing people want to give the return to the ones early one who
believed in them when nobody else did. They do so, because they know that by
rewarding their early investors(this can be a girlfriend, friend, investor,
co-founder), they skew the world a little more to rewarding the visionaries
who can look into the future, which enables them to do the same thing all over
again, just with an even bigger impact.

------
exo_duz
Although I agree with Jason's article, his way of thinking of a minority. Most
of the people/interviewers see what they have currently and make a split
second judgement on the person as to whether they will be able to perform or
not.

This is not just for designers but also for coders. Just because someone
cannot perform in the interview does not mean they cannot perform in their day
jobs.

I hope the hiring mentally changes their image of this.

------
leggo2m
This is a worthwhile, yet lacking perspective in our conversation about tech
workers. No, the answer is not issuing millions of new STEM immgration visas,
the answer is investing in supporter employees so they can reach their full
potential.

------
olavgg
It is completely normal to hire someone you're willing to invest in. If you're
going to a job interview, and don't get the impression that they're willing to
invest in you. Then you should take that as a warning.

